# Strikeforce: Carano vs. Cyborg card August 15th



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Gina Carano vs. Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos (for Strikeforce women's 145-pound title)

Champ Gilbert Melendez vs. Mitsuhiro Ishida (for Strikeforce interim lightweight title)

Champ Renato "Babalu" Sobral vs. Gegard Mousasi (for Strikeforce light heavyweight title)

Nick Diaz vs. Jay Hieron (for first-ever Strikforce welterweight title)

Isaiah Hill vs. Poppies Martinez

Ricardo Barros vs. Scott Lighty

James Terry vs. Jason Von Flue*

alot of the fighters for this card got injured...Josh Thompson who was supposed to fight Melendez, Alistair Overeem was supposed to fight Werdum by Overeem got hurt and they just scrapped Werdum as well because i dont think they could find a fight. Also Joe Riggs was supposed to fight Nick Diaz but he was also hurt and replaced by Jay Hiero (who was supposed to fight at Affliction Trilogy) also Mousasi vs Sobral was added to the card last week since Affliction folded

there was originally supposed to be 5 title fights but i'll settle for 4 still not sure what the 5th main card fight will be


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Babalu is going to get destroyyedddd


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing Carrano do her stuff. One the few woman that strikes with power. Like a geeza. Quick on her feet also.

I like babalu. A tough tough guy. I would like him to win.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Babalu always confused me, he trains like a motherf*cker, he looks like he should be awesome but he's never REALLY lived up to his potential.

Looking forward to the Carano fight, she's a damn good fighter, was watching some of her Thai fights on Youtube the other day after watching Fight Girls on Film24 (The Master Toddy female contender style show) the other night, anyone who doesn't rate her probably hasn't seen her fight!


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

Hope Carrano wins but this is a tough fight for her. Cyborg has good ground and some vicious striking. Good that a women's fight is headlining a card.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking forward to the Carrano v cyborg fight, Carrano is awesome!


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

What are your predictions for the rest of the card. Annoyed that Diaz isn't fighting anymore.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Eh. That's the first I've heard of that. What happened to him. Was really looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Just read that he didn't turn up for the pre fight test. Firkin idiot. He's been tootin erb again ain't he. Fool.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

He's a very big weed smoker


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Hahaha i guess in his eyes the grass is always greener...


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9345&zoneid=13

Full story.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, i want a weed licence!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

So Do i ..

I think he needs a break, 3 fights in 6 months is a lot, considering he has had to drop weight


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

jeevan said:


> I think he needs a break, 3 fights in 6 months is a lot, considering he has had to drop weight


Yeah I agree, pretty taxing!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

It's on tonight, probably won't stay up to watch it myself but definitely download it tomorrow and watch Gina (<3) fight.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I was going to do that, but screw it


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone get a chance to watch it yet?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Imy said:


> Anyone get a chance to watch it yet?


Yeah watched it this morning, some good fights! Well, finishes!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Wish Canaro had managed to hold on for those last few seconds

Babalu was very poor


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Gutted about Carano, but ever since the off she seemed to be second best. Cyborg was just too much for her.

Another second could have changed everything. Ohwell, I'm sure she'll get another chance soon.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Carano was pretty unlucky, the fight looked like it could have went either way. Cyborg is really a man so surely that shouldn't count as a loss on her record.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


> Carano was pretty unlucky, the fight looked like it could have went either way. Cyborg is really a man so surely that shouldn't count as a loss on her record.


lol!

Gina will come back stronger, she will just take the loss on the chin


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

that was the best fight of the year so far!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Gina got a bit of a pasting. The problem is if the clock shown on the screen was correct then cyborg was alowed to carry on pounding for about 3 seconds after the bell should have sounded. Then it should have gone to 2nd round. Prob didn't change the result though.

Cyborg is the most blatant abuser of hgh I've ever seen. Carano should have fought cyborgs husband. No difference.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Gotta say also that mausasi was deadly. Very cool And deadly.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Watched it last night Moussasi or however you pronouce him looked very good, very confident and made very short work of babalu


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Article on Gina's swift exit.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cagewriter/post/Carano-turns-her-back-on-fans-media-and-Strikef;_ylt=AoE3bj6Oa26z6VpmlIspLIM9Eo14?urn=mma,183295

It's strange how everyone is quick to make jokes when Forrest runs from the fight, but not Gina.

I'm not surprised. When Forrest becomes super hot, I'm sure things will change!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Imy said:


> Article on Gina's swift exit.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cagewriter/post/Carano-turns-her-back-on-fans-media-and-Strikef;_ylt=AoE3bj6Oa26z6VpmlIspLIM9Eo14?urn=mma,183295
> 
> ...


Everyone pays extra to watch Gina run ;D


----------



## wingnut4 (Jul 22, 2009)

cyborg totally destroyed gina, shes just much stronger and more powerful. She totally dominated the fight. Cyborg did really well and just outclassed gina


----------

